# Beton Wasserlauf flach



## kokusnuss (15. Okt. 2006)

Moin,

ich möchte einen Wasserlauf realisieren, der 30 cm tief ist, aus Beton besteht, und geometrisch ist. Er soll keine Pflanzen oder Fische enthalten (also kein Naturlauf).

Meine Fragen:
- Wie bekomme ich den Boden und die Wände mit dem Beton glatt? Einschalen?
- Welche Betonmischung ist geeignet?
- Wie bekomme ich den Beton wasserdicht Laminieren - was ist das?
- welche Pumpe ohne Filter ist zu empfehlen?

Im Querschnitt sieht der Wasserlauf wie folgt aus: Wie ein U!  nur eckig      

Im Forum habe ich bis jetzt folgende Erkenntnisse erhalten:
- statt Beton geht auch GFK
- Beton und Laminat machen den Bachlauf wasserdicht, das Laminat sieht     
  aber an den Rändern nicht gut aus.
- Es gibt im Baumarkt ansreiche für Beton,die den beton vor Wasser schützen

Mein Bachlauf ist im Winter ohne Wasser ( außer Regen/Schnee)            

Über einige Tips und Leseempfehlungen würde ich mich freuen!

Danke für Euer bemühen!


Projektstart frühstens Frühjahr 2007


----------



## Eugen (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Kokusnuss (ein richtiger Name wäre nicht schlecht)
ich hab die gleiche Idee, will sowas direkt am Haus machen. Allerdings 60 breit und 50 tief und ca. 10m lang. Beton habe ich verworfen, da nicht filigran genug. Bin dann bei Edelstahl angelangt, da fehlte mir allerdings, jemand der vor Ort verschweissen kann. Jetzt habe ich im Baumarkt beschichtete Styrodurplatten gesehen,die man leicht bearbeiten und verkleben kann. Demnächst will ich mal ein "Muster" bauen,mit Wasser füllen und sehen wies den Winter überlebt. Theoretisch müsste es funktionieren und ist auch für nen "Akademiker" leicht zu händeln.
Wenn du genug Platz hast,kannste auch hochmauern und verputzen.
Als Pumpe kannste ne billige aus dem Baumarkt nehmen, viel Leistung muss sie ja nicht bringen.
MfG Eugen


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hi Leute

Selbst habe ich nen Bachlauf ( 26Mtr.) ausschließlich mit Beton gefertigt. Läuft bereits im 3. Jahr einwandfrei und sieht auch noch gut aus. Einfach betoniert und lediglich mit Dichtschlämme versiegelt.
Was das " filigrane" anbelangt, kein Problem, kommt stets nur auf die Ausdauer und Geduld des Einzelnen an. Entscheident ist jedoch der Boden. Ein gewachsener Boden ist besser und muß nicht erst großartig verdichtet werden. Dazu die richtige Wandung, viel Eisen ,und wie gesagt Geduld. 

Gruß
werner
Der es endlich mal in den Griff bekommen sollte, hier Bilder hochzuladen.


----------



## Eugen (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Werner,
da hab ich mich vll nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt. Mein "Bachlauf" soll über der Erde verlaufen und ich habe zw. Terasse und Hauswand nur 60 cm Platz.
Den möchte ich nicht unnötig verbauen.
mfg Eugen


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hier mal einige ( nicht so gute ) Bilder meines Bachlaufs. Bessere gibbet es später !! Sind auch nicht mehr die Neuesten.
Muß sie erst noch raussuchen. WAS FÜR EIN SPASS !!


----------



## kokusnuss (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Werner,

wie hast Du diesen wunderschönen Bachlauf aus Beton gebaut?
Hast Du den Beton direkt auf den ausgehobenen Boden geschüttet?
Die Formgebung mit Eisen? Was meinst Du mit Wandung?

Ich habe noch nie mit Beton gearbeitet. Eine kleine Beschreibung wie Du vorgegangen bist wäre nett.

Danke!

Carsten


----------



## kokusnuss (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Eugen,
nenne mich Carsten wennDu möchtest.
Deine Idee beschichtete Styrodurplatten zu benutzen,die man leicht bearbeiten und verkleben kann finde ich interessant.
Beschreibe doch mal die Platten genauer, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann.
Gibt es die Platten in jedem Baumarkt?

Danke

Carsten


----------



## Frank (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Carsten,

gib doch mal bei Tante Google "Styrodurplatten" ein. Dort wird dir schon eine Menge gezeigt, was man alles damit machen kann. 
Auch eine Bildersuche lohnt.


----------



## Kalle (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hi,

schaut mal unter Album Teichbilder von Morphantro...

_Vielleicht gefällts einen zum Nachbauen......
_
Es reicht eigentlich auf festen Boden zu bauen ohne Eisen.
Eine ausreichende Dicke des Betons ist aber unbedingt notwendig.

Selbstverständlich habe ich Folie darunter.


----------



## WERNER 02 (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*



			
				Morphantro schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Es reicht eigentlich auf festen Boden zu bauen ohne Eisen.
> Eine ausreichende Dicke des Betons ist aber unbedingt notwendig.
> ...



Morgen Morphantro

Diese Empfehlung kannste so aber nicht stehen lassen. Für kürzere Bachläufe mag das ja noch angehn, aber bei meinem mit 26Mtr.- neeeee das wäre mir dann doch zu unsicher. Erdreich arbeitet immer, egal ob gewachsen oder aufgeschüttet. Und da kannste noch so sauber verdichten. Ohne Eisen und Armierung bei meinem Bachlauf, der wäre mir bestimmt schon zig mal gerissen. Und wenn die Wandung 10cm stark wäre. Beton arbeitet und ist ebenso temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt wie Stahl. Und um diese ja abzufangen, genau deshalb verbaut man Eisen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Kalle (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Werner,

ich denke mal du willst deinen Bachlauf auch bepflanzen.

Und so ein Riss ist gleich mal überwuchert.... So schlimm ???


----------



## WERNER 02 (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*



			
				Morphantro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> ich denke mal du willst deinen Bachlauf auch bepflanzen.
> 
> Und so ein Riss ist gleich mal überwuchert.... So schlimm ???



Hi
Der ist bepflanzt, bzw. er bepflanzt sich selber 
Schön wäre es ja wenn Pflanzen auch gleich ne Art " Dichtung " wären. Aber darauf lege ich es gleich erst garnicht an. Unterschätze nie das Wurzelwerk von Pflanzen. Und zum anderen, so ein Wasserverlust ist auch nicht ohne. Nene, ich weiß warum ich gleich richtig betoniert habe. Lieber zuviel als zu wenig Eisen. Und jünger werd ich schließlich auch nicht, will endlich mal fertig werden.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## kokusnuss (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Moin Werner,

erkläre doch bitte mal einem, der nicht auf einer Baustelle großgeworden ist ;.)) ,
wie und wo man Eisen braucht. 
Hast Du damit die Form geboge odr nur einfach mit in den Beton geworfen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Frank (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Carsten,

in jedes Betonfertigteil ist Eisen eingebunden. 
Zum Teil als Baustahlmatten, Moniereisen, Gitterträgern, "geflochtenen" Drahtkörben oder in anderen Formen. 
Das mit dem Beton verbundene Eisen macht ihn "elastisch". Nimm z. B. mal ein Rundeisen von ca. 10 mm Durchmesser. 
Wenn du eine 6 m lange Stange in der Mitte hochhebst berühren die Enden weiterhin den Boden. 
Das nennt man Elastizität. Beton ohne Eisen würde sofort brechen. 

Vielleicht kannst du ja mal folgendes probieren: 
Stell dich mal auf eine längere Auto- oder Eisenbahnbrücke aus Beton und warte bis ein LKW darüberfährt. 
Da wirst du merken, wie elastisch Beton ist. Würde die Brücke nicht "beben", bräche sie sehr schnell unter dem Gewicht der darüberrollenden Fahrzeuge zusammen. 

Eisen dient also dem Zusammenhalt und der Elastizität in Betonbauwerken.


----------



## WERNER 02 (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hi Frank

Deine Erklärung,- einfach vom Feinsten. DANKE !!
Hätt ich nieeee so hinbekommen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Frank (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Moin Werner,

tja, ein bisschen bleibt halt hängen, wenn man Betonfertigteilwerke aufbaut.


----------



## WERNER 02 (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hi Carsten

Im Grunde genommen ist der Aufbau ganz simpel. Du hebst einfach deinen Bachlauf zunächst einmal ,so wie du ihn haben möchtest, aus. Also mit allen Schleifen und  Windungen. Dann nimmste "Polyäthylenfolie" ( Baustoffhandel) legst den Bachlauf damit aus, und haust dann 05 od. 10er Baustahlstäbe senkrecht im Abstand von ca.30cm mehrere Zentimeter in das Erdreich. Den ganzen Bachlauf Ränder sowie auch die Sohle , darauf kommt dann noch eine Punktschweißmatte ( verzinkt). Ich nahm diese für den Estrichbau. Estrichmatte deshalb weil sie sich sehr gut biegen und anpassen läßt. Und vor allem sie läßt sich mit nem Seitenschneider sehr bequem kürzen. Jene fixierst du dann an den senkrechten Stäben mittels Draht.
Estrichmatte aber überlappend einlegen.
Und dann kann es auch schon losgehen. Mittels Kellenwurf hauste den Beton Trasszement ) auf den Rand sowie die Sohle. Mit ner Traufel kannste das Ganze dann schön glätten. Unebenheiten lassen sich ( sobald der Beton etwas angezogen hat ) mit nem Schwamm glätten. Die Stärke der Wandungen kannst mit nem Nagel oder eben mit dem Meterstab nachkontrollieren.

Nach der Aushärtung kannst du ihn mittels Dichtschlämme versiegeln. Diese kannst du entweder aufspachteln, oder mittels Ouast aufstreichen. 
Habe so meinen gesamten Bachlauf inclusive Schwerkraftfilter gestaltet. Bei letzterem aber noch abschließend ne Schicht Silolack aufgetragen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## kokusnuss (27. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Werner,

das war eine richtig gute Anleitung. Ich habe jetzt eine Vorstellung wie die Planung und die Ausführung realisiert werden kann.
Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall über die Planung und den Fortschritt meines Bachlaufes berichten.

Danke an alle erst einmal!
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!

Carsten (kokusnuss)


----------



## kokusnuss (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Moin,

nun habe ich nach Betrachtung meines Gartens doch noch eine Frage.
Geplant ist den Wasserlauf auf knapp 1m höhe zu beginnen. Er würde, nach ca 2m auf der jetzigen rasenhöhe sein. Nun soll der Wasserlauf ja nicht zu tief sein, alse vieleicht 20 cm auf einer länge von 15 m. Brauche ich ein gefälle, oder kann ich durch die Wasserpunpe am Ende das Wasserlaufes eine Fließbewegung erzeugen?

Wie erstellt man eine Brücke über den Wasserlauf. Gebogenes Holz scheint teuer zu sein.


Viele Grüße
Carsten

P.S. genauere Planungszeichnungen folgen.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo allemiteinander,

@ Frank

du hast vergessen dass die meisten Betonfertigteile mit ein wenig bogen nach oben oben gefertigt werden. Damit sie dann in der endgültigen position bei den Weiten spannweiten der Brücken usw. waagerecht hängen.....

Schliesslich gibts ja noch die schub und scherkräfte etc. 

aber nich beim Bachlauf oder???? 

aber ich glaub das wäre nu ein bisserl weit ausgeholt oder????


Bis dahin


Olaf

gelernter Steinversetzungstechniker


----------



## kokusnuss (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Moin,

die Frage war vor allem, welchen Neigungswinkel ich mindestens brauche, 
damit mein Bach auch fließt. Hier in Norddeutschland sind keine Hänge !

Ich dachte, die Punpe saugt unten Wasser weg, das sollte reichen eine fließende Wasserbewegung hin zu bekommen.
Ich denke, ss darf dann halt nicht viel Wasser sein, das von oben nach unten fließt.

Die Brücke sollte im übrigen aus Holz sein.

Gruß

Carsten (kokusnuss)


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hi Carsten

Guckst du mal hier. Möglich das du da einige Ideen findest wie du sie gestalten kannst.

http://www.balkons.eu/gartenbruecken.php?auswahl=bildergalerie&site=1

http://www.mesem24.de/uebersicht/315/mesem.gartenbruecken.html

http://www.winneto.de/bangkirai

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Carsten,

wenn ich mir einen Wasserlauf anlegen wollte, dann sicherlich mit ein wenig Gefälle (es reichen doch schon wenige Zentimeter auf einen Meter) und mehreren Staustufen. In diesen bleibt das Wasser auch bei abgeschalteter Pumpe stehen und die Pflanzen in diesen Stufen können überleben. 
Ohne Bepflanzung wird jeder halbwegs normal betriebene Wasserlauf (also ohne Chemie) Algen ansetzen.
 Pollen-, Blätter- und Staubeintrag kann man ganz einfach nicht 100%ig verhindern.
Für die Brücke würde ich Auflager aus Beton gießen und darauf dann die Brücke befestigen. Genauere Auskünfte darüber könnte bestimmt auch karsten. geben.


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hi Carsten

Das Problem eines Gefälles wird sich bei dir von ganz alleine lösen. Nehme nicht an das du deinen Bachlauf exakt mit der Wasserwaage auslotest. Wie Annett schon erwähnte, es genügen wenige Zentimeter um dieses Problem zu beheben. Vergiss nicht einige Vertiefungen im Bachlauf selbst anzubringen.Mit ihnen hast du die Möglichkeit jede Menge an Schmutz abzufangen.
In einem muß ich Annette aber wiedersprechen, Algen wirste immer welche im Bachlauf vorfinden. Da helfen auch noch so viele Pflanze darin wenig.Sie halten sich aber in Grenzen und lassen sich prima entnehmen.
Was den Bau deiner Brücke anbelangt, nun hier hast du verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Machst du es so wie ich, so brauchste nur ne Möglichkeit oder nen guten Kumpel der Zugang zu einer Laser od. Wasserstrahlschneidanlage hat.
Hier hat er mir 2 Rundbögen ( Edelstahl 3 mm ) nach meinen Angaben zugeschnitten,und mit diversen Bohrungen versehen. Diese befestigte ich lediglich auf dem passenden Holz und sägte das überstehende, einfach der vorgegebenen Form nach, ab. Das Ganze wurde dann einfach miteinander verschraubt, und mit Trittdielen untereinander ( linke /rechte Seite ) verbunden. Das Edelstahlgerüst ist nicht zu sehen weil auf der Innnenseite angebracht.

Das Ganze hält bombig!!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## euroknacker (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hi,
also ich würde einem Wasserlauf, oder Bachlauf höchstens ein Gefälle von 1% geben, das heiß im Klartext 1cm Gefälle pro Meter. Das reicht aus, schließlich wird mit so einem Gefälle normalerweise jeder Schmutzwasserkanal verlegt. Da die Pumpe immer wieder Wasser nachfördert hast du schon eine relativ schnelle Fließgeschwindigkeit. Bei einem Bachlauf gilt wie bei so vielen anderen Sachen auch, "weniger ist manchmal mehr".


----------



## kokusnuss (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Moin alle zusammen,

erst einmal an alle ein recht herzlichen Dank. Dieses Forum ist spitze und ich habe es an einen weiteren Teichinteressierten weitergegeben.

Nun habe ich erst einmal alle Informationen, die ich benötige.

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal einen herkömmlichen Bleistift nehmen, ein weises Blatt Papier und einige Skizzen vom Bachlauf machen.

Ich werde diese dann hier mal vorstellen.

Danke für die kompetente schnelle Hilfe


Gruß
Carsten (kokusnus)


----------



## kokusnuss (16. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Moin,

mich läßt das Thema nicht los. Ich habe heute mit der Firma bacuplast (http://www.bacuplast.de/kontakt.htm) gesprochen. Für 40 cm und 15 m langen Bach benötige ich nach Berechnung der Firma ca 140 € für Material wenn ich den Bachlauf mit Glasfaser herstellen möchte (Glasfasermatten, Harz und Härter).
Vorschlag von dem Verkäufer: 
- den Boden in gewünschter Form ausheben und 
- gegebenen Falls mit Mörtel verstärken (Mörtel mit Sand Gemisch) so dass der Untergrund fest ist 
- die Glasfasermatten darauf verlegen 
- mit dem (Harz/Härter) bestreichen. 

Mindestens eine weitere Lage aufbringen.

Nach seiner Auskunft ist das Material frostbeständig.

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Idee?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Carsten (kokusnuss)


----------



## euroknacker (16. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo Carsten,
dann wärst du bei einer GFK-Variante angekommen. Ist sicher nicht schlecht und auch Frostbeständig, nur solltest du m.E. wenigstens 3-lagig arbeiten.


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hi Carsten

Diese Variante ist natürlich schon ne Klasse besser als Beton. Vor allem aber
du kannst deiner Phantasie freien Lauf lassen. Mit dem richtigen Topcat ( farblich) sollte das Ganze auch nicht mehr allzusehr auffallen.

Was du als Hinterfütterung verwendest, das spielt hier nicht so eine große Rolle. Du brauchst nur eine Abtrennung zum Erdreich. Wenn das GFK erst einmal ausgehärtet ist, dann verrutscht dir bei diesem Bachlauf nichts mehr.
Im Gegensatz zu Euro würde ich sagen 2lagig reicht hier vollkommen aus.
( Einer meiner Teiche 20m³ wurde auch nur 2 lagig erstellt, und hält nun schon Jahre )

Würde mich aber nochmals genauer über die Kosten informieren. Denn dieser Kostenvoranschlag erscheint mir etwas zu niedrig, und bezog sich bestimmt nur auf eine Lage.
Schau auch mal hier rein:  

Gruß
Werner


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Folgender Link sollte anfürsich allen GFK " Baumeistern " etwas weiterhelfen!! 



Gruß
Werner


----------



## kokusnuss (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Moin,

ich habe mit dem Geschäftsführer gesprochen, aber ich denke auch er hat sich verrechnet. Er wird die 2. Lage vergessen haben.

Werner 02, hast Du einen Preisvergleich gemacht (Marktanalyse?)

Gruß
Carsten

P.S.: Die ersten Zeichnungen sind angefangen


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*



> Werner 02, hast Du einen Preisvergleich gemacht (Marktanalyse?)



Sorry Nein !

Bin ein bequemer Socken , und Lange + Ritter ist nur 6 km von mir entfernt. 

Damals fand ich die Preise ( DM ) nicht zu hoch.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## kokusnuss (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Moin Werner 2,
was hast Du ca. bezahlt und für welche Menge.

Ich habe keine Preisvorstellung

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hi Carsten
Soweit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe ,- an die 2000 DM plus / minus.
Kann aber gerne morgen mal in meinen Unterlagen nachschaun. Andererseits kannst dir dort auch nen unverbindlichen Kostenvoranschlag einholen. Schildere dein Vorhaben, du bekommst dort dann ne genaue Kostenaufstellung *gratis *.
Ist auch telefonisch machbar. Viel anderst bin ich auch nicht vorgegangen.

Wurde sehr gut beraten und unterstützt, wo immer es auch klemmte. 
Damals gab es leider auch noch keine so schöne HP mit PDF Dateien.

Anschrift findest du unten in der PDF-Datei.


----------



## kokusnuss (7. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Moin,

lange ist es her das ich hier war, aber ich habe den Bachlauf noch nicht in Angriff genommen. das liebe Geld hat mich bis jetzt davon abgehalten.
Nächstes Jahr (2008) werde ich die Planung ein wenig ernsthafter vorantreiben.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## janös93 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*

Hallo zusammen ,
ich bin neu hier im forum , und möchte an meinen teich einen bachlauf bauen .
er sol so ungefähr 2 meter lang werden . kann ich dass mit beton machen  ? und wie ?
gruß Jan


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf an den Teich - aus Beton?*

Hallo Jan.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Man kann so ziemlich alles machen/bauen.... 
Vielleicht zeigst Du uns erstmal per Bild o.ä., was genau Du vor hast?

Der Untergrund muss auf jeden Fall stabil + tragfähig sein und Du wirst um eine Armierung des Betons nicht herum kommen.
Hinterher wirst Du ihn noch mit Dichtschlämme bearbeiten müssen, damit das Wasser bleibt, wo es hingehört....


Wenn hier im Forum manchmal die Antworten ausbleiben, liegt es entweder daran, dass keiner was weiß (kommt schon mal vor) oder es zu pauschale Fragen sind, die schon oft beantwortet wurden. 
In Deinem Fall trifft wohl eher letzteres zu. 
Hast Du mal die 3,5 Seiten vor Deinem Post gelesen? 
Oder die Suchfunktion benutzt?
Auch unten in den "Ähnlichen Themen" solltest Du fündig werden. 

Wenn Du nach dieser Lektüre noch konkrete Fragen zu Deinem Vorhaben hast, dann frag bitte!
Die werden sicher gern beantwortet.

EDIT: Nicht wundern - ich hatte Jans Beitrag gestern versehentlich hier abgetrennt und gerade wieder eingefügt.


----------



## janös93 (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beton Wasserlauf flach*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Carsten
> 
> Im Grunde genommen ist der Aufbau ganz simpel. Du hebst einfach deinen Bachlauf zunächst einmal ,so wie du ihn haben möchtest, aus. Also mit allen Schleifen und  Windungen. Dann nimmste "Polyäthylenfolie" ( Baustoffhandel) legst den Bachlauf damit aus, und haust dann 05 od. 10er Baustahlstäbe senkrecht im Abstand von ca.30cm mehrere Zentimeter in das Erdreich. Den ganzen Bachlauf Ränder sowie auch die Sohle , darauf kommt dann noch eine Punktschweißmatte ( verzinkt). Ich nahm diese für den Estrichbau. Estrichmatte deshalb weil sie sich sehr gut biegen und anpassen läßt. Und vor allem sie läßt sich mit nem Seitenschneider sehr bequem kürzen. Jene fixierst du dann an den senkrechten Stäben mittels Draht.
> Estrichmatte aber überlappend einlegen.
> ...










Dass verstehe ich nicht wie man das genau macht mit den eisen ? 
könnt hr mir da vllt. helfen ?
jan


----------

